# Cat keeps peeing in the house, getting very frustrating!



## awooga (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi all. 

I have a 15 month old male neutered cat who up until January this year gave me no trouble at all. But since January have had an increasingly frustrating problem with him due to innapropriate urinating in the house. 

My cat goes outside and has done since he was about 6 months old and before Jan this year did all his business outside and never did it indoors (after he was litter trained as a kitten). In January he urinated in the house and I noticed some blood in his urine so took him to the vets who said it was cystitis as they tested his urine etc and found nothing else. So he had two injections and the problem seemed to have cleared up. 

A few weeks later he urinated in the house again and has consistantly urinated in the house in two certain places since, he does it at least twice/three times a week. I took him to the vets two weeks ago with the problem they did all the tests in his urine, blood etc and found nothing untoward. 

I am just becoming really frustrated with him as he keeps doing it. Im just worried he's in the habbit of doing it he thinks it's fine too. I have caught him a few times and yelled a loud No! and quickly put him outside but this doesn't deter him from doing it again. Is he just being extremely lazy!? we have a big garden which was fine for months for him but now he feels the need to do it indoors too. Its just stressful waking up wondering if he's peed clearing up urine early morning before work is no fun!. He used to be free to move about the house at night but since this problem started Ive had to keep him in the kitchen at night (with cat flap to outside) as I can't trust he won't pee on the carpet.

Is there anything I can do to stop him? he seems to have two favoured spots a corner of the hall and right next to the kitchen door. Any ideas as to what I can do to deter him from those spots? Im really at my wits end with this problem  any help would be great.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Get a cat litter tray and stick on the spot in the hall and get some tin foil for next to the kitchen door. Basically he did it there when he was poorly and now both spots smell like the toilet to him! 

Its very hard to completely get rid of the smell as even when we think it doesn't smell anymore their hightened senses can still smell it 

It may not be the answer you want but cleaning out a tray is much easier than scrubbing the carpet 3-4 times a week!

The tin foil should keep him off the second spot as they dont like the noise under their feet x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

If you are 100% certain that there is no medical reason for this then I would firstly,clean thoroughly the area's where he has urinated with a special cleaning mix like this Cat Urine: Clean & Remove Cat Urine in Carpet* FREE Recipe If you have left any trace of the smell of urine he will be attracted back to he spot.Use a litter tray,you may not want to have a litter tray but I think all cats whether they have access to outdoors or not should have the option of using a tray,it isnt much of a compromise for a happy cat.It is possible that he has been bullied while outside and no longer feels safe hence his urinating indoors.


----------



## awooga (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi thanks for your replies 

Having been to the vets he couldn't find anything wrong in the tests he did and had a full check etc. So on the vets word theres no medical problem. I did purchase a very good cat odour remover/cleaner which leaves a nice smell (the only one I've purchased that actually works!). But yes I did read before cats may still smell the spot even if we can't. 

The thing is if he had been bullied/threatened outside surely he would pee indoors all the time? where as he seems to pick and choose when to do it. 

Hmm I guess the litter tray back inside could be the option to the solution. Id rather not have to use it again but as you suggest it could fix the problem and Id rather clean a tray rather then purchase more cleaners/etc. I guess I'll get the tray back in and see how he goes with it.


----------

